# Presentation electric meters



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

Several years ago I had information of a company that made presentation meters for special presentations, safety awards, retirements etc. These were a table lamp with an old classic meter in the base and the light above it. When you turned the light on the meter turned. Anyone ever heard of these?? I am making plans for friends retirement party next year. Please let me know of web site or address for any firms that do this.


----------



## kkelter (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.classicmeters.com/index.html

found one on ebay too - not a bad price
http://cgi.ebay.com/ELECTRICAL-METE...8050619QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63547QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe a local trophy store?


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Thanks KKelter*

Thanks for answer so quick 



kkelter said:


> http://www.classicmeters.com/index.html
> 
> found one on ebay too - not a bad price
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ELECTRICAL-METE...8050619QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63547QQcmdZViewItem


----------

